# Real nice fossil found in a Kentucky creek



## east texas terry (Sep 6, 2021)

Found this dinosaur tooth in a creek in Berea Kentucky this weekend


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 6, 2021)

I would have guessed it to be from the opposite end-How did u recognize it? That’s really cool! That’s got to be some Bux to the right person (who has too many) I would have never guessed that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 7, 2021)

*There are no dinosaurs to be found in KY.  This is not a tooth of any sort.  This resembles a coprolite, but better images would be useful for a confident ID.*


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 7, 2021)

This page seems like it should be useful for helping with an ID.  http://www.uky.edu/KGS/fossils/fossilid.php#s  Unfortunately I'm not knowledgeable enough on fossils to help beyond that.  Regardless of what exactly it is it's a great find, definitely more interesting than the fossils I tend to find in my neck of the woods!  It's been ages since I found a fossil of anything other than a tiny clam.


----------

